# Chins



## rachlynn17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, What can you do.

She doesn't like her chins.  Actually, she told me that I should of told her to stick her neck out further.
I can play God in Photoshop, but if you have double chins, you have double chins.  
I have pictures of her profile, of her sticking her neck forward, and guess what they are still there.  Actually, on a couple pictures, her chin is raised up so much that I can see in her nose. (Which is my biggest photo- pet pieve)

Unfortunately, I need to figure this out now. I'm photographing her wedding next month, and I don't want a Chin-zilla!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 3, 2008)

Post a bigger copy of one of the images and ill play with it in photoshop.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead and play GOD, just be sure to work the labor into your price! Or you could tape up her neck from behind? Would love to hear that conversation!

-Shea


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2008)

Did she make mention of dude's mole?  It's all about her right?

It is what it is.

Carry a stepladder to the wedding and shoot down.


----------



## JubbaKing (Jan 3, 2008)

A few hints to reduce chins:

Have her lean forward at the waist when she is sitting. This will extend her neck slightly away from the body and gravity will drop the chins down a bit and make them less noticeable.

Women with chins don't always do well in the feminine S curve (such as the top left photo).  Luckily, women look fine in the masculine C curve. The right amount of head tip is crucial to have it looking natural and flattering.

In the bottom left photo, you could have told her to look up an inch or so and that would have solved most of the issue here.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to make a go at it, here is a larger image.
I did shoot down on most of the pictures; And I always shoot from a step ladder during main wedding shots.
I've heard to pull your tongue to the roof of your mouth, but would she really do that the whole wedding?


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the mole bothered me a bit too; but I/you still want the person to look like themselves.

If you stick your neck out, aren't you going to look like a turtle?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 3, 2008)

everyone is cracking me up how you all keeps calling them her chins.  LOL
Well that is a pretty prominent thing about her and her face, she obviuosly doenst like it but did you ask her about 'playing God' in photoshop?  Does she know you are capable of that?  Maybe if she doesnt mind then just go ahead and do it a little.  
I do it sometimes but mostly I will use the liquify tool in a situation where you know that the person has this or that issue but when you look at them during the wedding or whatever is that what you were seeing that day?  Usually not.  Its just that in a picture it's stuck there for everyone to stare at so thats what you are drawn to.  I'd try to make it a little less noticeable but i woudlnt make it obvious.  Have fun!  Nice pics by the way.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder how someone goes about and asks the model if they can photoshop their picture, "Uh yeah you have more Chins than a Chinese phone book, do you mind if I edit that out?"


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I've never used the healing brush before, but it is a nice tool for this. Even just softening the hard line below her chin helps, and without too much morphological deviation.





-Shea


----------



## heip (Jan 4, 2008)

Time and patience!!  This took me 5 minutes, so imagine what you could do if you took your time. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 4, 2008)

you're screwed, she will most likely complain about the blending...its not your fault she has poor posture...be sure she is aware of how she is standing/posing at her wedding


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah...  it's gonna be tough.  Short lighting might help a bit.

-Pete


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 4, 2008)

In this case, I would not use the healing brush, as it tends to make the blending look too fake.  

Try the Liqufy tool.   It can be your best friend in this kind of situation and not give a fake appearance.  Use the Forward Warp tool at about 100 px brush size if you are using a full res pic, and see how that works.  You can adjust the brush size to make the alterations more manageable.  

If you dont like how its going, use the Reconstruct or Restore All buttons to start over.

Be careful to not overdo it.  You be the judge on what looks just about right.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you messed at all with adding a shadow under the chin to make it look like it has more depth to it?  You know so it doesn't appear that her neck come straight up to the tip of her chin.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 4, 2008)

I would not want to do such extensive editing on every picture of her from a wedding.  That would take FOREVER!  I would just do what you can to minimize it during the wedding (even if she has to stick her neck out a ton) and only try to fix it in PS on a few of the really nice shots.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

The pictures with edited chins looks good, but they no longer look like her.  She might have an issue with her physical appearance, but everyone who knows her is used to seeing her with chins.  That's just the way she looks.

Can you imagine her bitching to her friends?  "That photographer sucks.  He gave me double chins in every picture."  They'd look at her like she was crazy, then look at her chins, and say, "I think he gave them to you permanently."


----------



## emogirl (Jan 4, 2008)

you are really going to have to be very careful of the poses with their wedding....as jubba said, have her lean forward from the waist slighty...and just be very aware of the lilt of her chin/neck.  

i can see in several of the poses that she is leaning back into him and that is a big no no when anyone with a chin problem is concerned, so watch that!!  i myself have a 'chin problem' so i am VERY Aware of it with all of my clients and am constantly having people shift or lift chin to avoid it...just something i do constantly.  Maybe its becuase i'm sensitive to it or maybe its just good practice becuase you are there to capture them at their best!!! pay attention to those details.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 4, 2008)

Heip,
I hate to say it but that image looks un-natural...she looks superimposed in that picture...even though she wasn't.  Not only did you get rid of her second chin, you also got rid of her first one!  It makes for a good laugh though.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, do these work?  Or is it too much.  Do  I need to try a different method?


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 5, 2008)

Seems like a good compromise to me, not too unnatural.

-S


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm no expert but you could suggest a brown paper bag. LMAO


----------



## DHammer (Jan 5, 2008)

Watch out you can do so well know one will recognize its her


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 5, 2008)

One thing I've learned recently, was that when shooting ladies with neck/chin like this, try to get them to turn their head slightly.  That was, if you still get a weak chin, it's easier to fix.  The straight on look is much harder to deal with.
Rachelle did a pretty good job though.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 5, 2008)

Rach, I think your edits look really good.  I just hope you don't end up having to do it to every shot!  Good luck


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, wow, those edits look good.  I think they look like a different, younger, slimmer woman, but that's probably closer to her idea of what she looks like than the originals.  Maybe you really are a Photoshop god!  Let us know what she thinks of them.


----------

